# HTC Unlocks the Inc2



## JAS_21

The Inc2 is now supported on the official HTCDev site. Of course you will most likely void your warranty.

http://htcdev.com/bootloader/

If you already have root, no need to do this!! If you brick your phone that is your fault.

Edit: This is not a one click root method. It only unlocks the bootloader.

There is a guide for anyone using this method to unlock. Be sure to thank AgalychnisCallidryas for writing it up.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1435228


----------



## arden84

About an hour too late lol

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## 8on3s

LOL a little too late, but good to see they kept us in mind.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm

Of course, the day my Nexus arrives, everything else happens. My Incredible 2 has an official unlock (not that I needed it; S-Off for months). Now the Rezound is unlockable and was what I wanted over the Nexus, but the Nexus is a Nexus. I am still not completely sold on the build of the device (ICS is awesome), but I really want to keep a Nexus around just because.


----------



## sexuf

What would happen if you ran this on top of a already rooted phone? Would it be of any benefit?


----------



## abqnm

sexuf said:


> What would happen if you ran this on top of a already rooted phone? Would it be of any benefit?


Benefit? No. You already have S-Off, so there is no need to unlock it. By unlocking it, chances are it would just not let you do it, but if it did, you might want to have a spare phone handy.


----------



## brianburen

abqnm said:


> Benefit? No. You already have S-Off, so there is no need to unlock it. By unlocking it, chances are it would just not let you do it, but if it did, you might want to have a spare phone handy.


I guess I'll try it over S-OFF, after a backup of course.....

EDIT: Doesn't work over S-OFF: _<Bootloader> [ERR] Command Error !!_


----------



## Snow02

brianburen said:


> I guess I'll try it over S-OFF, after a backup of course.....


Why? That can only cause problems.


----------



## tanknspank

Lol yeah, s-off is better than the website unlock anyway. It's what allows you to flash non HTC-based software to your phone since it doesn't check for HTC's signature, or at least that's what understand.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02

tanknspank said:


> Lol yeah, s-off is better than the website unlock anyway. It's what allows you to flash non HTC-based software to your phone since it doesn't check for HTC's signature, or at least that's what understand.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It allows you to modify anything and everything. This can be bad if you don't like to follow directions, but for the most part is preferable. Especially on gsm phones because it allows you to easily carrier unlock the phone. It's not as big a deal on Verizon phones, and the htc unlock is sufficient for running custom roms/kernels - which is primarily what people are interested in.

The other benefit to community sourced s-off/unlock is your phone isn't registered with htc as such, and you shouldn't have any warranty hangups. I can't believe they'd deny warranty service for clear-cut hardware issues in either case, but you never know. Why give them the option if you don't have to.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

So am I right in understanding this as another way to install CM7 or another ROM after their unlock method and root just the same as Revolutionary's method and it just causes my phone to be S-ON instead of S-OFF and registers my phone as unlocked?


----------



## JAS_21

KatsumeBlisk said:


> So am I right in understanding this as another way to install CM7 or another ROM after their unlock method and root just the same as Revolutionary's method and it just causes my phone to be S-ON instead of S-OFF and registers my phone as unlocked?


Pretty much.


----------



## phillyfisher

i figured out how to unlock using a mac... let me know if you run into trouble like i did.


----------



## phillyfisher

phillyfisher said:


> i figured out how to unlock using a mac... let me know if you run into trouble like i did.


 now all i have to do is figure out how to gain root since i am unlocked but on 2.3.4


----------



## HogFan77

Pardon my noobnes. If I run this, and unlock my incREDible2, what are my next steps to flashing/running some CM7.1 love? TIA


----------



## lemonoid

KatsumeBlisk said:


> So am I right in understanding this as another way to install CM7 or another ROM after their unlock method and root just the same as Revolutionary's method and it just causes my phone to be S-ON instead of S-OFF and registers my phone as unlocked?


hold on whoa whoa saaay whaaaat? I just got lost. Are you referencing the use of the HTC unlocking, and then using Revolutionary to root? And then the phone is still S-on but you can still flash stuff? The post just confuses me, but this is kinda what I was trying to figure out, if I can use a regular root method, and what to do about S-OFF. I'm currently on HBOOT 98 and i'm trying to figure out if I need to downgrade to be able to root and s-off.


----------



## JAS_21

lemonoid said:


> hold on whoa whoa saaay whaaaat? I just got lost. Are you referencing the use of the HTC unlocking, and then using Revolutionary to root? And then the phone is still S-on but you can still flash stuff? The post just confuses me, but this is kinda what I was trying to figure out, if I can use a regular root method, and what to do about S-OFF. I'm currently on HBOOT 98 and i'm trying to figure out if I need to downgrade to be able to root and s-off.


If you want full s-off, which I would want, use the downgrade booloader tool and Revolutionary to root.

The HTC tool on the other hand just unlocks the bootloader and you would be s-on. This method lets you flash roms once you root, but It will probably void the warranty. Also it is not an "easy" way to root. You still need adb and fastboot set up, and there's a few extra steps every time you flash a rom with a non HTCkernel.

You definitely do NOT use both methods.


----------



## jellybellys

Revolutionary is better in my opinion because:
* You don't let HTC know you've voided your warranty
* S-OFF








* Don't have to deal with flashing boot.img while flashing a rom


----------



## JAS_21

I updated the OP with a link to a guide on xda. It tells you what you need to do after unlocking. Be sure to thank AgalychnisCallidryas if it helps you.


----------



## anubis2k3

OK, so other then HTC now supporting the unlocked boot loader, does this have any benefits for the dinc2 community? Better code and such?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAS_21

anubis2k3 said:


> OK, so other then HTC now supporting the unlocked boot loader, does this have any benefits for the dinc2 community? Better code and such?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


I don't believe it would change anything as far as development goes. They already released the source code for Inc2.


----------



## sjpritch25

I think the main difference is s-off can be brought back to s-on for warranty issues. The HTC unlock cannot.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012

sjpritch25 said:


> I think the main difference is s-off can be brought back to s-on for warranty issues. The HTC unlock cannot.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


you cannot reverse the htcdev unlock? i didn't know that.


----------



## sjpritch25

fixxxer2012 said:


> you cannot reverse the htcdev unlock? i didn't know that.


Apparently, you can revert it. I just haven't found out how. But, htc will still probably deny any warrenty because they have tracked. With revolutionary you can revert back to s-on and no one is the wiser.


----------

